# CBS All Access update - what you need to know



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Several recent news stories have provided updates that make CBS All Access more competitive.

First, CEO Les Moonves at the UBS Global Media and Communications Conference explained that about 85% of local channels are now streaming live with only one ownership group holding out. The service began with just CBS owned and operated stations streaming live. He also stated he would prefer to stand alone than join Comcast, Fox and Disney at Hulu.

Secondly, the app will soon be on Amazon Fire TV.

Finally, Moonves in detail explained why 'Star Trek' went to CBS All Access but one of his statements I think summarizes it: "There's about a billion channels out there and because of "Star Trek:, people will know what All Access is about." One has to admit that it makes sense to do this.


----------



## Eddie501 (Nov 29, 2007)

Just join Hulu already. Nobody wants to pay $6/mo for a service that features programming from only one network & is full of commercials. Not only that, but the same unskippable ones over & over each break.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Eddie501 said:


> Just join Hulu already. Nobody wants to pay $6/mo for a service that features programming from only one network & is full of commercials. Not only that, but the same unskippable ones over & over each break.


Unless Hulu won't get everything on CBS All Access. Like the new _Star Trek_ spin off.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Finally for Amazon Fire TV.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

It's not worth six bucks a month for me to watch current shows with ads. I'll keep recording The Good Wife and Sunday Morning each week so that I can fast forward through the ads. If necessary I can find the Sunday Morning features on the free CBSN news site. This site usually shows a longer version of the closing nature feature than the program itself does.

I find Netflix a much better bargain at $9 per month with no ads.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Les Moonves has big plans for CBS All Access. For instance, from *this story*:
.


> CBS chairman and CEO Les Moonves said the broadcaster is considering a lower-priced package of its CBS All Access online service and its standalone Showtime offering for consumers, adding that while so-called skinny bundles haven't quite caught on with consumers, they are "inevitable."
> 
> Moonves, speaking at the Deutsche Bank Technology, Media & Telecom conference in Palm Beach, Fla., said the company was mulling an offering that would offer both services at a discount to their current pricing. He gave no further details.


And then there's this *CBS in Talks to Score NFL Streaming Rights*:



> CBS, unsatisfied with splitting the broadcast rights to Thursday night NFL games, is in talks to nail down the digital streaming licenses for its online subscription service CBS All Access, CEO Les Moonves said Tuesday.
> 
> "We want the rights to have those games&#8230; we're in discussions to get it on All Access," Moonves said.... He indicated the discussions aren't necessary for an exclusive license to stream the games, noting the talks include "the room to add a digital partner."


And that's not all:



> Among other comments about the company's online offering, Moonves confirmed that All Access would have multiple original shows next year, including the Star Trek series revival that the company announced last year.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

This FINALLY works on all FireTVs now... it was only on the new ones, before.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

So... as I had noted elsewhere... they will be looking to pay for and carry sports on their streaming service... so, people who like to blame sports for high prices, will not be able to escape it by going to streaming services like this.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> So... as I had noted elsewhere... they will be looking to pay for and carry sports on their streaming service... so, people who like to blame sports for high prices, will not be able to escape it by going to streaming services like this.


Yes that is true as it is for Sling TV. I doubt I will be able to get along without CBS. It seems like there may be no way to avoid supporting the NFL.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm actually curious about the split package now for Thursday. A couple of years ago CBS was asked to take over the production of the Thursday night games... so even the ones that weren't on CBS, the NFL Network exclusive ones, were still CBS productions. That was a marked improvement over what the NFL Network had done on its own.

But now, splitting those games with NBC... it doesn't seem like that would be true anymore... so I assume NBC will produce its slate, while CBS produces its slate. It's not a huge thing, but it's a different thing once again.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes CBS will produce theres & NBC theres. All the games will still be available via the NFL Network app.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

shadough said:


> All the games will still be available via the NFL Network app.


I keep seeing language like this (*emphasis* added):



> The NFL on (device name) requires broadband internet; ISP fees apply. *To view live NFL Network content, users must have a qualifying TV provider and subscription to the respective content.* Additional requirements or subscriptions may apply for some features....


So I'm assuming the NFL has not yet calculated a price for viewers who do not want to subscribe to cable or satellite?


----------

